# some of my work



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm new to this forum but as being 14 I've always loved making somethng new out of wood, but here's some pictures of most of my best work. I'd like to hear if you have any comments or advice, thanks.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry... I'll post some pictures when I find the time.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

I thought teens were 'sposed to be ACES at computers????:laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

hmfw,

Welcome to the forum. Let me know if you need some help figuring out the photo thing. It can be a little confusing.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Alright here's some of pics hope you like them.

The first pic is of the grain elevator that I had been working on.

The second pic is of a trophy I had recently made for my Church car rally.

The third is a chest I had pulled together for my Dad for Father's Day.

The fourth is a scroll saw portrait I made of Jesus.

And for the last pic, this is also A gift I had made for my Dad for his birthday.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

The grain elevator indicates [to me at least] that you're from the prairies.
Sask. Man.??? That's all we need around here!!! MORE CANADIANS!!!:laughing: 
Welcome aboard & nice werk!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Corndog said:


> That's all we need around here!!! MORE CANADIANS!!!:laughing:


I don't know what to say (without it sounding just awful :laughing:, even though I would only be joking). Everyone is welcome...even Canadians eh. 

hmfw, glad to have you, we like pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Daren, I'm just assuming that he's Canadian....eh.:laughing:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Corndog said:


> Daren, I'm just assuming that he's Canadian....eh.:laughing:


I read his profile...it says he enjoys _hockey. _If he is not Canadian, he is close enough .


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

hands made for wood, see what you got yourself into young man ? There are a couple trouble makers here (I am one of them :shifty: sometimes). Don't let us bother you, it's all in good fun. There are 2400 other members, all pretty nice folks. I have been around more than a year and I don't recall anyone getting their feelings hurt. Just alot of goofing around mixed in with some really good content we all can learn from :thumbsup:.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

haha alright good to know.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Contrary to what I may post on this board....I do take my woodworking seriously...










...Yeah.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice work.
Is the grain elevator a kit or did you build it from scratch?
I used to build alot of miniature buildings for model railroads.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Uh-oh. You said the "M.R." word!!!! My wife says if I get layout going it'll just be another hole to throw money into.:laughing:


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Now I have a buddy...I'm only 15 years old too. And uh...yeah, never mind the goofs around here, they're just playin' around!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

hmfw you are very talented. I'm impressed. Keep up thre good work and thanks for the pictures. I'm one of the other goofs on the board but since daren and dog have already hammered on you a little I'll lay off.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Hammered!!!???? I've done no such thing!!!:shifty:


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

well... thanks for the comments guys, I thank God for the gift that he has given me and the ministry he has called me to.

P.S. and yes I made the grain elevator from scratch, it was quite the project.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Let's see some shop pics!!! I remember when I started out....I think I had a jigsaw, a drill,a plane and a sander.That was it. Now....critical mass!!!:laughing: 

Are kids still being taught woodworking in high school??? It's good to see the young'uns taking an interest in this field!!! Keep it up, kid!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow! That's some cool stuff! My shop projects from 7th grade didn't look anywhere near that good! (Heck, I don't think my shop projects from 30 years later are any better!:blush 

...and I sure wasn't square with God at that point of my life! Well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike (Apr 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and thats some great work i just wish i started so young so i wouldnt be a 33 year old rookie now:blink:


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Corndog said:


> Uh-oh. You said the "M.R." word!!!! My wife says if I get layout going it'll just be another hole to throw money into.:laughing:


My wife already knows its coming. Planning to put one around the top of the wall in the gameroom.:yes: Already have most of the equipment, will just have to build structures and scenary.:thumbsup:


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah... i have another water tower that I have also made, Ill post a picture sometime.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

You are definitely a patient young man. Last I recall, that was still held as a virtue. I applaud your work and the creativity of design. Definitely NOT run-of-the-mill.
mark
http://markmeyerwoodworking.com


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

haha thanks. yeah I basically do a little here alittle there. it takes time lol.


----------



## natemclain (Dec 11, 2007)

Any dad would love to get a gift that is hand made by there child.
I'm sure he is very proud!

Nice work!

Keep it up!


----------

